# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  božićno-novogodišnje čestitke - Zagrebačka liga protiv raka

## kukica

> _POZIV
> 
> Zagrebacka liga protiv raka (osnovana 1967.) poziva sve da kupnjom bozicno-novogodisnjih cestitki pomognu kupnju ultrazvucnog aparata kirurskoj ambulanti Klinike za tumore u Zagrebu. Cestitke se mogu pregledati i kupiti putem Interneta na www.zglpr.hr ili u prostorima Zagrebacke lige u Ilici 197 u Zagrebu (soba 8), po cijeni od 3,oo kn + PDV po cestitki.
> 
> S istim ciljem u 2007. godini organizirat ce se prodajna izlozba doniranih umjetnina u istom prostoru.
> 
> Srdacan pozdrav,
> 
> Predsjednik Predsjednistva Zagrebacke lige protiv raka
> ...

----------


## kukica

(...)ili u prostorima Zagrebacke lige u Ilici 197 u Zagrebu (soba OSAM)(...)[/b]

----------

